# place-value



## ortiza

Saludos!

Necesito ayuda para traducir "place-value". La frase es la siguiente:

Look at the digits in the next place-value position:

4, 7 5 1
4, 2, 6, 8
4, 5, 3, 8.

Estoy buscando el termino exacto matematico que se usaria en la escuela. Alguien sabe?


----------



## mjscott

Estoy confundida, porque tiene muchas comas. En un número en español se usaría

4.751

en inglés

4,751

En los otros ejemplos ¡hay comas en todos lugares!

(4, 2, 6, 8
4, 5, 3, 8.)   

 

En su primer ejemplo, (inglés 4,751 se dice que el 4 está en el lugar de los millares _in the thousands place._ El 7 está en el lugar de las centenas _in the hundreds place._ El 5 está en el lugar de las decenas _in the tens place_; y el 1 está en el lugar de las unidades _in the ones place._


----------



## ortiza

Ok, bien, debi poner comas en todas partes! son numeros en ingles.

Si! estoy de acuerdo que se diria de ese modo, pero como dirias "place-value" solamente, sin especificar el lugar exacto?, te suena "valor posicional"?


			
				mjscott said:
			
		

> Estoy confundida, porque tiene muchas comas. En un número en español se usaría
> 
> 4.751
> 
> en inglés
> 
> 4,751
> 
> En los otros ejemplos ¡hay comas en todos lugares!
> 
> (4, 2, 6, 8
> 4, 5, 3, 8.)
> 
> 
> 
> En su primer ejemplo, (inglés 4,751 se dice que el 4 está en el lugar de los millares _in the thousands place._ El 7 está en el lugar de las centenas _in the hundreds place._ El 5 está en el lugar de las decenas _in the tens place_; y el 1 está en el lugar de las unidades _in the ones place._


----------



## ortiza

perdon mjscot!! las comas solo deben ir en el lugar de los millares.


----------



## mjscott

¿Valor del lugar de los números? Si, si sé que está hablando de números, valor posicional se puede entender; pero si no, entonces _valor posicional_ suena como un nivel en la cultura. A ver qué dicen los hispanohablantes.....


----------



## funnydeal

Hice una búsqueda, al parecer es "valor posicional" o "valor posicionario"



http://www.google.com.mx/search?q=+"place+value"+valor&hl=es&lr=lang_es&as_qdr=all&start=20&sa=N


----------



## ortiza

Gracias mjscott y funnydeal!!!  "valor posicional" me parece bien, tambien el link muestra "valor de posicion" pero no me suena bien.


----------



## Chaucer

ortiza said:
			
		

> Saludos!
> 
> Necesito ayuda para traducir "place-value". La frase es la siguiente:
> 
> Look at the digits in the next place-value position:
> 
> 4, 7 5 1
> 4, 2, 6, 8
> 4, 5, 3, 8.
> 
> Estoy buscando el termino exacto matematico que se usaria en la escuela. Alguien sabe?



Ortiza, ya que se te ha proporcionado la traducción de "place value" _valor posicional_, me interesaría saber como vas a traducir "place value posicion".

Gracias,
Chaucer


----------



## ortiza

Chaucer,


Creo que lo voy a traducir como "el lugar del valor posicional". Que te parece?




			
				Chaucer said:
			
		

> Ortiza, ya que se te ha proporcionado la traducción de "place value" _valor posicional_, me interesaría saber como vas a traducir "place value posicion".
> 
> Gracias,
> Chaucer


----------



## JCast

I was editing some documents in Spanish today and came across "valores posicionales."  I understood what they meant by that, but it still does not sound correct.  I've consulted several professors and many dictionaries and they all agreed that the word "posicionales" was not a word in Spanish.  Some suggested "valor de posición."  If someone knows where "valor posicional" came from please let me know so that I can refer to it.  Thanks. J.


----------



## ortiza

JCast,

Yes! It is a valid word in Spanish. If you consult the RAE, you'll find:
*2.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo a la *posición* (o situación o disposición). _El valor posicional de los signos._


----------



## JCast

Thank you.


----------



## Jellibeans

"Valor posicional"  is the entry I have found in a math text book published in Peru.


----------

